# New to me/Used Mathews DXT?



## bowtech killer (Dec 18, 2008)

Buy a bowtech:lol:


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

If 1/2 price and the fact that its a MATHEWS is not enuff to sway you into buying? Maybe you better just not HUNT! ha ha ha 
Seriousely, forget whatever value the warrenty may be, for another $500(the amount+that you save buying used) you can buy that set of limbs if they are ever needed and still be ahead of the game!
BUY IT ALREADY

BD


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I put some money down on the bow and should have it all set up and ready to go by the first of the year!


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

RedM2 said:


> I put some money down on the bow and should have it all set up and ready to go by the first of the year!


Glad to hear ya pulled the trigger!
Welcome to the Mathews family!:coolgleam:coolgleam:coolgleam


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

KS up north said:


> Glad to hear ya pulled the trigger!
> Welcome to the Mathews family!:coolgleam:coolgleam:coolgleam


Thanks KS! If I like it enough, I could very well buy another one in a year or two. I am planning to have it set up tommorow...


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

You wont be sorry, I really liked mine, but I was not happy with the speed for my short draw, If you have a longer draw, im sure it will more than fast enuff, a bud of mine has 1 and it is easily a 300FPS bow at IBO, Good luck, and Merry Christmas!

BD


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I went in the shop today to get the bow setup, but things went pretty sour!!! As I stated before, the bow was supposed to come with a brand new/extra string (Winners Choice Custom!) among other things. They said they didn't have the string and would not be able to get me a new one. 

They said guy who traded the bow in hadn't been in since he brought the bow in and he was supposed to bring the string in... I then proceeded to ask if they could call the guy and ask him when he could drop it off. They said, no we can't call him (Yes, they did have his phone number!). I said, can I call the guy and they said they wouldn't give me his nuimber. So, I went and talked to the owner about the string and he laughed at me when I inquired about the string. I said, could you call him and he laughed again. At this point I was getting pretty confused. I said, I am just trying to figure out what's what at this point and as a customer I am not very happy. He then, in a loud sound of laughter, put his head back and muttered something to the effect that a string wasn't included??? I said I don't know what's so funny and he laughed again. He was the one who finalized the deal with me about the what exactly came with the bow... this left me pretty confused. He then proceeded to look at the item description and said, look it doesn't say anything about a string, all the while his employee said in front of both of us, "Yeah, it is supposed to come with a new/extra string because I was the one who dealt with the trade-in when the guy brought the bow in." The owner then walked away out of the blue... at this point I had my mind made up and wanted my money back. I left first though because I was so pissed and I didn't want to say something I'd regret. So, when I came back later to get my money (which they gave back to me without any questions, Thankfully!) I asked the owner why he laughed at me and he said, "I never laughed at you..." at which point I responded with, "Huh?" and he said well..."it wasn't exactly a laugh!" In a PG13 description, I told him the way he runs a business is pathetic. That was the last time I'll ever walk through the doors of that store.

As bad as this ended, I still plan buy another NEW (not used!!!) Mathews bow in the near future. If you know of a dealer that will treat their customers right, let me know and I will bring them my business...I am near Port Huron with cash in hand!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Personally, for what you were saving, i would had let the string go, forget the dealer, they are only in it for the $!
We all know they do not make squat on a used bow, so tossing in a $60 string certainly wasent gonna happen, too bad for you the guy who traded it in said he was going to bring in the other string! oh well
Im not sayin he was rite, laughing at a customer is the fastest way to Loose a customer! Last time I checked the customer was suposed to always be rite! 
I think you missed on a good deal becaue of an idiot!
Any shop owner these days can not afford to loose paying customers!
But in the face of adversity he decided to laugh about it, wel id get pissed too! and would not have been so NICE about it either! but that's me and im one of those who make's a fool out of him self once in a while, so with that in mind, you probably did the RITE thing, sorry about the bad luck!
And I believe this prooves my point form a different thread, that every bow shop is absolutly NOT A PRO SHOP! some are but most are NOT
I am my own mechanic, I do all my own work, I occasionally buy supply's from the local shop, but buy mostly either online or EBAY, i get the same treatment from the shop's, they know nothing and dont have crap in stock most of the time, We need REAL pro shops, not wannabe's but life is what it is ! 


BD


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Well if your near Port Huron, that could only be one place, and NEVER let them set up a bow anyways.

The only place to shop for your new Mathews is MJC in Clinton Twp.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Word of mouth goes a long way in the hunting world - wonder if they know that 600+ have viewed this thread.

Now, go somewhere else and buy the bow! With the new ones coming out I've got to believe that there will be some great deals on DXTs, Drens, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

If I wouldn't have been laughed at, I would have bought the bow anyways. A simple statement from the owner like, "Hey, when the guy comes in to pick up his knew Reezen/Monster, I'll ask him what's going on with the string." I would have left a happy customer at this point...ahh well, enough about this, it's time to buy a bow.

UNREEL-

Thanks for the heads up on MJC in Clinton Twp. I might be heading down that way today with the wife.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Keep us posted.

They are one of the few shops that will set up your bow and make sure your hittin bullseyes before you leave.

They have a pretty decent indoor range. They want you to be happy when you leave.


----------



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I will tell you that I am very happy with my DXT. I shot a 9 pt with it this year in Oct and I got it in august. It is an excellent bow. Quiet, fast, good KE, very little handshock. I tried the Bowtechs, Hoyts and others and I settled on the DXT. the limbs are excelelnt, ATA length is great you will like the maneuverability of the bow and the best things is it is very light!! From what it sounds you are getting an excelent deal. Especially if they will put on new strings and cam. As far as shooting goes it is better for the bow to have been shot anyway because with a new bow you should shoot at least 200 shots in order for the string to strech and to get good consistency. I would jump at the chance if I were you. You might want to check with others who have shopped there to see if they have gotten similar deals and service however. Good luck and you will not be dissapointed!


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Fellas, I first want to thank everyone for their imput. It was very much appreciated! So, as you know it was back to the drawing board for me and I think it was a good thing. 

I decided to go out and shoot other bows...Mathews Reezen, Hoyt AM32, PSE Dream Season, Martin, and a few of the newer Bowtech models. I must say all of these companies build very nice bows, but in the end it was Bowtech for me. The bow felt very, very comfortable and I liked everything about it. It might not be the fastest of the bunch, but it felt the best, extremely quite, and well it just shot and felt the best!!! I never even considered a Bowtech before, but after shooting all of these bows if I were to go with something different I would be just lying to myself!

Again, thanks for everyone's help...


----------

